# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: مشكل در listview

## mojtabadj

مشكل من در انتخاب كردن تمام سطر هاي listview هست 

نمونه كد :


var
 i:integer;
begin
with ListView do
  begin
  for i := 0 to Items.Count - 1 do
    Items[i].Selected:=True;
  end;
end;

يا


ListView.SelectAll;

ولي وقتي انتخاب ميكنه نمايش نميده كه انتخاب شده ولي بايد توجه داشته باشيم كه من آيتم
هاي listview را رنگي كردم اونم كه بوسيله روال ListViewCustomDrawItem‌ اين كارو انجام ميدم 
اون هم غير فعال مردم باز هم توفيفي نداشت اگه ميتونيد منو راهنمايي كنيد

----------


## SYNDROME

قبل از دستورات فوق کد زیر را بنویسید.

ListView1.SetFocus;

موفق باشید

----------

